# Chip Herr Returns to STaSIS Motorsports for 2007 Season



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2004)

*Chip Herr Returns to STaSIS Motorsports for 2007 Season*
Herr Joins Dino Crescentini and Ian Baas
Mahle Powertrain Named STaSIS Engine and Technology Partner
For Immediate Release
Sonoma, California (February 23, 2007) STaSIS Motorsports is pleased to announce Chip Herr as the final driver named to the STaSIS 2007 World Challenge Touring Car team. Chip joins Dino Crescentini and Ian Baas in piloting the STaSIS Audi A4s. Additionally, Mahle Powertrain (formerly Cosworth Technologies) has been named the engine and technology partner for STaSIS Motorsports. 








Chip Herr returns to STaSIS Motorsports after a strong 2006 season where he finished 3rd in the SPEED World Challenge Touring Car Drivers’ Championship. Herr had seven top 10 finishes, six top 5 finishes, four podium finishes and three wins making him the winningest driver in the series in 2006. His efforts helped bring Audi home 3rd in the Manufacturers’ Championship. Herr is obviously ready to go in 2007 stating, “We had a great season last year, but this year we want a Drivers’ and Manufacturers’ Championship.” 








All STaSIS cars will be powered by the Mahle 1.8T engine that fueled the best ever season for STaSIS Motorsports in 2006 putting cars in the top 10 in eight races, top 5 in seven races, on the podium in four races and winning three races. In addition to race support Mahle Powertrain will share technology with STaSIS in development of their aftermarket street products. 








The newcomers Baas and Cresentini are looking to continue the success. Baas has just completed a very successful year racing in Carrera Cup and Porsche SuperCup. Most notable for 2006 was winning the prestigious Rolex 24 at Daytona piloting a Porsche. “I am looking forward to my first season in the SPEED World Challenge Touring Car. I know the competition will be very strong this year but that is an environment I enjoy as it should make for an exciting season”, said Ian. 








Crescentini has years of success having won races in SPEED World Challenge and Trans Am series. “I am extremely excited to be with STaSIS Motorsport and know that all of the pre season testing we have been doing will pay dividends through out 2007.” commented Dino Crescentini. With this lineup the STaSIS team is well positioned to achieve the goal of a Manufacturers’ and Drivers’ Championship in 2007.








Photo by Leslie Benedict Sideline Sports LLC
STaSIS Motorsports President Paul Lambert commented, “The team has been doing a lot of testing at multiple tracks. We really want our drivers to have the opportunity to get every ounce out of our Mahle Powered Audi A4’s this year as we know we will need it. The field is packed solid with world class drivers and the more time our drivers have in the cars the better. I could not be more excited about our team’s prospects for the 2007 SPEED World Challenge Touring Car season as we have made a strong effort to put the most qualified drivers on the track and team in the paddock.”

STaSIS Motorsports opens the SPEED World Challenge Touring Car season at the Mobile 1 Twelve Hours of Sebring at 11:05am Eastern Time on Friday March 16th. The race will be aired on SPEED TV Sunday March 25th at 1:30pm Eastern Time.
About STaSIS Engineering
STaSIS Engineering provides SPEED World Challenge Touring Car race program developed products for selected Audi, Porsche, BMW, Lotus, Subaru, Volkswagen and Mitsubishi models. We have partnered with world leaders in braking, suspension and engine products to develop the most advanced products for an enthusiast’s car. At STaSIS Engineering, we engineer our products to work together, combining to create an ideal balance of day-to-day drivability and unrivaled performance for customer’s automobiles. Our goal is to help enthusiasts transform their daily driver into one of the highest performing vehicles on the road. 
To learn more, visit http://www.stasisengineering.com or call 1 888-9-STaSIS.
STaSIS – RACE BRED ADRENALINE
_Modified by Stasis Motorsports at 9:33 PM 2/27/2007_


_Modified by Stasis Motorsports at 9:35 PM 2/27/2007_


----------

